# wheel cleaning



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello guys just wanting to find out what I can use to clean the wheels on my locomatives thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use alcohol on my O-scale stuff. I also use Scotchbrite made into a rotary polisher on a Dremel tool for the tough jobs.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I use a bright boy to clean the wheels. I run Athearn Blue Box locos ans the trucks are a breeze to disassemble and reassemble. At the same time as I clean all the wheels I will also clean and lube all of the gears.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What's a "bright boy"? Is that a really smart midget that gets down and cleans the wheels?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

nope it is a little green or yellow eraser looking thing that cleans things.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Goof Off and a Q-Tip...


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a spare piece of track attached to a piece of wood. I lay a paper towel soaked in goo gone across the tracks, then put the car on the tracks. I roll the car back/forth on across the paper towel along the track. Once I've done it a few times and the wheels no longer leave a black streak on the towel I replace the soaked towel with a dry one and repeat the above. Viola - clean wheels.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> I have a spare piece of track attached to a piece of wood. I lay a paper towel soaked in goo gone across the tracks, then put the car on the tracks. I roll the car back/forth on across the paper towel along the track. Once I've done it a few times and the wheels no longer leave a black streak on the towel I replace the soaked towel with a dry one and repeat the above. Viola - clean wheels.


This is my current maintenance method but I use alcohol instead of goo and do it right on the layout. Just set up an assembly line and go. Engines are just driven right up on the towel held in place, crank the throttle and done. I do it everything I clean the track. It is a small amount of time to spend, to have stuff work as it should; creeping along and not stalling out anywhere


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

I use a Kadee electric wheel cleaner.

Routerman


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> What's a "bright boy"? Is that a really smart midget that gets down and cleans the wheels?


Now THATS funny!!:laugh::laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

*cleaning wheels*

I've been using electrical spray cleaner on a white rags which seems to pick up alot of gunk on the wheels as well as on the track.


----------

